# was ist mit Thema "S7 Nachfolger" passiert?



## Noyan (6 November 2008)

Hallo Leute

Habe ich was verpasst? Ich finde die Thema nicht mehr.


----------



## OHGN (6 November 2008)

Das ist gelöscht worden, leider.:neutral:


----------



## vierlagig (6 November 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> Das ist gelöscht worden, leider.:neutral:



ich denke mal, markus hat es nur in den schrank gepackt


----------



## OHGN (6 November 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich denke mal, markus hat es nur in den schrank gepackt


Naja, das kommt für mich auf's Selbe raus...:sm9:
(Was ich diese Löscherei hasse....)


----------



## HeizDuese (6 November 2008)

Der Grund für die Löschung interessiert mich ja irgendwie schon ....


----------



## thomass5 (6 November 2008)

... ich hatte was von zu viel Siemens-interna gelesen
Thomas


----------



## zotos (6 November 2008)

S7-Nachfolger? 

Ihr schreibt doch von diesem WinCCflexibel Addon Namens "Step7-Plus" oder?


----------



## Noyan (6 November 2008)

Genau, mich würde die Thema schon sehr interessieren...

Sogar in offiziellen Siemens Forum darf man darüber diskutieren, warum es hier nicht gehen soll ist mir nicht verständlich 

https://www.automation.siemens.com/forum/guests/PostShow.aspx?PostID=100436&Language=de&PageIndex=1


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 November 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> S7-Nachfolger?
> 
> Ihr schreibt doch von diesem WinCCflexibel Addon Namens "Step7-Plus" oder?



Du bist doch nur neidisch, weil Du für Dein CoDeSys kein Plus bekommst. 

So richtig Substanz hatte die Diskussion ja ohnehin nicht, aber wir 
können jetzt immerhin nach _Step7 Plus_ googeln und bekommen doch 
ein paar erste *Infos*.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 November 2008)

Na immerhin suchen die schon mindestens seit 10.01.2008, 13:37. Vielleicht gibt es aber auch innerbetriebliche Fortbildungsmassnahmen zum Plus-Entwickler (oder war es Plus-Programmierer?).


----------



## jokey (7 November 2008)

Noyan schrieb:


> Sogar in offiziellen Siemens Forum darf man darüber diskutieren, warum es hier nicht gehen soll ist mir nicht verständlich



Ich würde mal Tippen weil hier technische Details und Screenshots aufgetaucht sind, was bestimmt mit der PR Abteilung nicht abgesprochen war...


----------



## HeizDuese (7 November 2008)

jokey schrieb:


> Ich würde mal Tippen weil hier technische Details und Screenshots aufgetaucht sind, was bestimmt mit der PR Abteilung nicht abgesprochen war...




In diesem Fall hätte eine Ermahnung und das Entfernen der Bilder wohl auch gereicht!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 November 2008)

HeizDuese schrieb:


> In diesem Fall hätte eine Ermahnung und das Entfernen der Bilder wohl auch gereicht!



Es wohl nicht nur um die Bilder sondern auch um die Äußerungen dazu,
die dann wieder zitiert wurden ... das auszumisten wäre vermutlich ein 
zu großer Aufwand gewesen.


----------



## Fritz (7 November 2008)

> Vielleicht gibt es aber auch innerbetriebliche Fortbildungsmassnahmen zum Plus-Entwickler (oder war es Plus-Programmierer?).



... es muss ein Plus-Entwickler sein. Soviel ich weiss ist Plus doch ein Markenname des Standlichts in der Fahradlaterne wo es nichts zu programieren gibt ...


----------



## kermit (7 November 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ...
> So richtig Substanz hatte die Diskussion ja ohnehin nicht,
> ...


hmmm, aber scheinbar Substanz genug, dass es für eine Löschung reichte


----------



## Question_mark (7 November 2008)

*Einfach mal abwarten ..*

Hallo,



			
				kermit schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm, aber scheinbar Substanz genug, dass es für eine Löschung reichte



Oder auch mangels Substanz gelöscht wurde. Ein pubertierender Praktikant bekommt ein paar unbedeutende Screenshots von Entwürfen einer Programmieroberfläche in die Finger und denkt, er ist der größte Shooter des Erlkönigs der nächsten STEP7 Programmierumgebung ...
Die Programmieroberflächen von STEP7, WinCC etc. werden vor dem endgültigen Release einer Unzahl von unabhängigen, neutralen Personen zur Bedienung und Beurteilung über Ergonomie, Bedienerfreundlichkeit, Funktionalität usw. in vielen Varianten vorgestellt und von den Kandidaten beurteilt (ob das immer in der Vergangenheit wirklich erfolgreich war, sei dann mal dahingestellt). Erst danach entsteht eine finale Version. Also hat wohl der S7_Hacker mal in einem unbewachten Moment ein paar Screenshots auf den USB-Stick gezogen und sich hier wichtig gemacht.
Also warten wir doch ganz einfach noch ein bißchen auf eine Produktankündigung vom grossen "S", da wird es doch etwas konkreter werden. Ich denke aber mal, das wird noch ein bißchen dauern 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (8 November 2008)

@qm

Tut mir leid, da kann ich dir gar nicht folgen. Ich glaube kaum, daß deine Theorie vom pubertierenden Praktikanten auch nur in die Nähe der Wahrheit kommt. Ich nehme das sicher auch nicht so wichtig, aber wenn du meinst, daß WinCCFlex 2005-2008 durch X Hände zur Beurteilung gegangen ist, dann hätte ich mal gerne dabei sein wollen. Denn soviel Mist, wie da rauskam und teilweise immer noch nicht behoben ist, das kommt mit vor, wie mit der heißen Nadel gestrickt, von Leuten, die gerade erst das Stricken lernen. Und das bei einem Produkt, daß ja auch sein Geld kostet. Da darf man auch mal vorab seinen Bedenken und Ängsten Ausdruck verleihen, wenn es um einen neuen revolutionären Step7-Manager geht, der dann aussieht und funktioniert, wie WinCCFlex.

Meine Erfahrung sagt mit eindeutig, das wir ein jahrelanges Betastadium beim Kunden, mit allen Konsequenzen!


----------



## Perfektionist (10 November 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ...
> Die Programmieroberflächen von STEP7, WinCC etc. werden vor dem endgültigen Release einer Unzahl von unabhängigen, neutralen Personen zur Bedienung und Beurteilung über Ergonomie, Bedienerfreundlichkeit, Funktionalität usw. in vielen Varianten vorgestellt und von den Kandidaten beurteilt (ob das immer in der Vergangenheit wirklich erfolgreich war, sei dann mal dahingestellt).
> ...


ich sag nur: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_User_Access


----------



## eloboy (18 Dezember 2008)

Gibt es keine Neuigkeiten mehr?


----------



## IBFS (18 Dezember 2008)

zur Hannovermesse soll da etwas vorgestell werden, denn die neue
S7 1200 (eine innovierte S7-200) wird nur noch mit dem neuen 
STEP7Plus zu programmieren sein. 

Ja und die schönen Bilder, die hier mal zu sehen waren, waren vom

AUTOMATION PORTAL Vx.xx

Das Portal soll in Zukunft alle Siemens-Tools eingebettet umfassen.
Aber für die "große" S7 wird da vor der HMI 2010 nicht viel passieren.

Gruß


----------



## johnij (19 Dezember 2008)

ibfs schrieb:


> zur hannovermesse soll da etwas vorgestell werden, denn die neue
> s7 1200 (eine innovierte s7-200) wird nur noch mit dem neuen
> step7plus zu programmieren sein.


 
*ack*.........................................


----------



## jose45 (16 Januar 2009)

*S7-1200 Nachfolger von S7 200*

ich bin ganz schön enttäuscht von der neuen S7-1200.
die Steuerung (cpu) ist gößer als die s7-200. es sind auch nicht mehr e/a auf der CPU. Die Schraubklemmen sind auch nicht der Hit.

In der neuen Software S7 Basic 10.5 gibt es kein AWL mehr.*ROFL*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

wir sind hier immer an topaktuellen Infos interessiert, nein, quatsch,
wir lechzen danach.

Hast Du nicht ein paar schöne Fotos der neuen Kleinen für uns?


----------



## Ralle (17 Januar 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir sind hier immer an topaktuellen Infos interessiert, nein, quatsch,
> wir lechzen danach.
> ...



Ok, Gerhard, eigentlich ist das ja noch Top Secret!!!






Bedienkonsole





Neuentwckelte S7-200 mit 16 E/A

h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rückwandbus


----------



## Ralle (17 Januar 2009)

Nachtrag:

Und hier noch ein Software-FlipFlop, entwickelt von unserem allseits bekannten Top-Entwickler johnij. 






Leider wurde die Entwicklung eingestellt, da die Programme damit ein wenig zu groß wurden und nicht mehr in ein herkömmliches AG paßten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Januar 2009)

...Verückt, was die Technik für Fortschritte macht...danke Ralle...

gruß Helmut


----------



## Solaris (17 Januar 2009)

Schade das spätestens am Montag die Bilder wahrscheinlich wieder der Zensur zum Opfer fallen werden. Gut das es immer wieder mutige Aufklärer gibt die unter Einsatz ihres Lebens solche Informationen der Öffentlichkeit preisgeben. Weiter so!*ROFL*


----------



## WIX (17 Januar 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> 
> Und hier noch ein Software-FlipFlop, entwickelt von unserem allseits bekannten Top-Entwickler johnij.
> 
> ...


 
*ROFL*

unser freund johnij is seit wochn runtergetaucht nachdm er
das flipflop entwicklt hat


----------



## Markus (17 Januar 2009)

ich kotz gleich!
geistert das immer noch hier rum...

ich habe damals merfach post aus verschiedenen abteilungen von siemens bekommen...

es war mir zu blöd 170 beiträge die durch die zitiererei ineinnader verwoben waren zu säubern...

anfangs habe ich es nicht gelöscht, sondern nur die bilder.
und die standen wirklich wochenlang drin bevor sie weg waren!

unser werter kollege vierlagig hat mich daraufhin im stamtisch blöd angemacht und schlau wie er war die unsinnigkeit meiner löschungen angesprochen und die user auf die immer noch vorhandenen zitate hingewiesen.

da die damen und herren die mir nette mails mit der aufforderung zum löschen BESTIMTER beiträge geschrieben haben ja auch zu den usern zählen die diesen tollen hinweis gelesen haben war ich verdammt nochmal gezwungen alles zu löschen...


aber am besten bastellt ihr euch ein schöne verschwörungstherorie mit dem fiesen admin der mit siemens und den großbanken unter einer decke steckt und alles zensiert was deren pläne zum erlangen der weltherschaft im weg steht. immerhin soll für ihn ja eine tolle position als welt-sps-forums-admin dabei rausspringen! 

also ehrlich! dieses saudoofe rumgeheule von manchen leuten hier im forum geht mir so dermasen auf den sack!
ich weiß wirklich nicht was diese trottel von mir wollen?

1. geht es in diesem forum SEHR lange bis etwas zensiert wird!

2. sind die mods und admins leute die einer normalen arbeit nachgehen, man darf von denen nicht verlangen dass sie unmengen an zeit damit verbringen einen fragwürdigen beitrag zu säubern und dabei in der rechten hand das gesetzbuch und in der linekn das telefon mit dem anwalt zu haben. es geht eben einfach nicht anders dass da hin und wieder die holzhammermetode angewendet wird!

3. hat das forum zwar werbeeinnahmen, aber die reichen sicher nicht um überhaupt an einen rechtsstreit mit siemens oder co zu denken!

4. im forum sind jetzt 175.802 beiträge, davon sind derzeit 2.242 im giftschrank, lassen wir großzügige 10% davon irrtümlicherweise davon sein, das wären dann 224

175.802 <<--->> 224 (das sind 0,0127%)

wenn hier wirklich so zensiert werden würde wie es in anderen foren üblich ist, dann wären vermutlich DEUTLICH mehr als 2.242 beiträg im giftschrank!


5. ist das kerntema dieses forums probleme in der automatiserungstechnik zu diskutieren und dazu hilfestellungen zu geben. solche fachbeiträge die knowhow enthalten werden idr nie komplet gelöscht - sofern es den inhlat nicht schon in einem anderen beitrag gibt. aber bei allgemein gehaltenen diskussionen die mehr spekulation und subjektive persönliche ansichten als fakten wiederspiegeln und die wohl kaum einer vermisst der später in einem SPS-FORUM die suchfunktion betätigt, da sind wir eben etwas grober... NA UND?



wenn es euch nicht passt, dann macht euer eigenes forum auf, und schaut mal wie weit ihr kommt ohne zensur!


----------



## Ralle (17 Januar 2009)

@Markus
Im Ernst, gerade jetzt reagierst du ein wenig über!


----------



## zotos (17 Januar 2009)

@Markus: Ich versteh zwar das Du Dich gerade angepisst fühlst. Aber bei dem Thema Zensur hat glaube ich keiner an Dich sondern an das große S gedacht.


----------



## Markus (17 Januar 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> @Markus
> Im Ernst, gerade jetzt reagierst du ein wenig über!


 
kann schon sein, aber manche hier glauben anscheinend ersthaft dass hier nur zensiert wird weil wir spass daran haben oder weil wir irgendwen ärgern wollen...

ich habe keine ahnung wie man den leuten sowas begreiflich machen kann!


----------



## Markus (17 Januar 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> @Markus: Ich versteh zwar das Du Dich gerade angepisst fühlst. Aber bei dem Thema Zensur hat glaube ich keiner an Dich sondern an das große S gedacht.


 

gut, dann habe ich es vielleicht falsch verstanden, aber zumindest wirkt es in diesem und anderen beiträgen immer so "warum haben die mods das den jetzt gelöscht?"


----------



## vierlagig (17 Januar 2009)

ich glaube im forum wird nicht zuviel zensiert! ...nur fällt es den meisten dann auf, wenn sie eine "diskussion" verfolgen, die auf grund von thema/wortwahl/beteiligten einfach den voyer in ihnen befriedigt und diese dann plötzlich nicht mehr zugänglich sein soll ... eine *sinnvolle* zensur, gerade um markus nicht in schadenersatz oder was weiß ich prozesse zu stürzen, ist praktikabel und etwas anderes habe ich hier eigentlich noch nicht erlebt ... alle, bei denen ich ein + auf der liste habe, können bestimmte dinge noch anschauen ...


----------



## zotos (18 Januar 2009)

jose45 schrieb:


> ich bin ganz schön enttäuscht von der neuen S7-1200.
> die Steuerung (cpu) ist gößer als die s7-200. es sind auch nicht mehr e/a auf der CPU. Die Schraubklemmen sind auch nicht der Hit.
> 
> In der neuen Software S7 Basic 10.5 gibt es kein AWL mehr.*ROFL*



Gibt es von dem Teil irgendwo Fotos? Und was ist S7 Basic 10.5?


----------



## johnij (18 Januar 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Gibt es von dem Teil irgendwo Fotos? Und was ist S7 Basic 10.5?


 
Einen wunderschönen Abend nach Deutschland....

S7 Basic 10.5 ist die Projektierungssoftware der S7-1200 Steuerung 
(Nachfolger von S7-200) zusammen mit den KTP Panels (KTP 400 ,600,1000 & 1500). Hier wird nur FUP & KUP unterstützt
Das Produkt soll auf der Honnover-Messe 2009 präsentiert werden...... 
Mehr wird nicht verraten.............

Viele Grüße Abend nach Bayern....


----------



## Kieler (18 Januar 2009)

Die Beiträge zu diesem Thema haben einfach den höchsten Unterhaltungswert.


----------



## SBC-User (18 Januar 2009)

ich finde dieser thread ist ein passender anschluß an den verschwörungsthread, ich weiß echt nicht was viele hier haben, wo gibts den hier ne zensur wo man wirklich sagen muß: die spinnen die römer? GARNICHT!

alle die sich durch "zensur" benachteiligt fühlen mal anfangen nachzudenken was soll firmeninterna in einem forum für den betrieber des forums für auswirkungen haben können, markus hate es ja schon schön formuliert.

mal im ernst, das geschieht nicht aus jux und freizeit, sondern nur zum eigenschutz von markus, und damit dem fortbestand des forums in aktueller (meiner meinung nach bester) form.


----------



## Werner29 (19 Januar 2009)

Nochmal zum Thema: mal im Ernst, sowas muss man doch löschen! Es gibt ja nur zwei Möglichkeiten: entweder hier war ein Saboteur am Werk, der ein paar Screenshots gefaket hat (was keine grosse Sache ist) und Siemens bewusst schaden wollte, oder ein Verrückter hat Internas über nicht freigegebene Produkte preisgegeben.
In beiden Fällen muss Siemens eingreifen. Da muss man hier nicht nur Markus sondern auch Siemens in Schutz nehmen. Umgekehrt kann sich das Forum ja auch geehrt fühlen, scheinbar findet Siemens den Platz hier doch nicht ganz unwichtig.


----------



## MW (19 Januar 2009)

Werner29 schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema: mal im Ernst, sowas muss man doch löschen! Es gibt ja nur zwei Möglichkeiten: entweder hier war ein Saboteur am Werk, der ein paar Screenshots gefaket hat (was keine grosse Sache ist) und Siemens bewusst schaden wollte, oder ein Verrückter hat Internas über nicht freigegebene Produkte preisgegeben.
> In beiden Fällen muss Siemens eingreifen. Da muss man hier nicht nur Markus sondern auch Siemens in Schutz nehmen.



*ACK*



Werner29 schrieb:


> Umgekehrt kann sich das Forum ja auch geehrt fühlen, scheinbar findet Siemens den Platz hier doch nicht ganz unwichtig.


Nur blöd das sich von Siemens scheinbar nur die Rechtsabteilung für das Forum interessiert, es wäre ja wünschenswert wenn sich mal der Support oder die Entwicklung von Siemens etwas am Forum beteiligen würde, andere Firmen tun das ja auch (siehe z.b. Deltalogic).


----------



## MSB (19 Januar 2009)

Die Löschung war zu einem so späten Zeitpunkt, das das ganze sicherlich keine Zensur war.

Zum Interesse von Siemens an diesem Forum muss man sagen das dass ganze seinerzeit weitere Kreise gezogen hat.
Links auf diesem Thread waren z.B. ebenfalls im Forum von Siemens vorhanden, nebst entsprechender Diskussion.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## zotos (19 Januar 2009)

Werner29 schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema: mal im Ernst, sowas muss man doch löschen! Es gibt ja nur zwei Möglichkeiten: entweder hier war ein Saboteur am Werk, der ein paar Screenshots gefaket hat (was keine grosse Sache ist) und Siemens bewusst schaden wollte, oder ein Verrückter hat Internas über nicht freigegebene Produkte preisgegeben.
> In beiden Fällen muss Siemens eingreifen. Da muss man hier nicht nur Markus sondern auch Siemens in Schutz nehmen. ...



Was für ein Schaden?


Angenommen es ist kein Fake (davon geh ich jetzt einfach mal aus):

Dann zeigen die  Screenshots doch nur einen Bruchstück des Designs (das ist jetzt aber nichts bahnbrechendes da es ja die "Anmut" von WinCCflexibel besitzt das die meisten eh schon kennen). 
Es ist keine Raubkopie hier rein gestellt worden oder gar der Quellcode.
Ferner zeigen die Screenshots eine hohe Prozessorauslastung, einen hohen Speicherbedarf und das es "nur" einen CPU-Kern verwendet.
Das ist doch bei einer noch nicht veröffentlichten Software nichts ungewöhnliches. Das Produkt ist ja noch nicht am Markt und folglich kann keiner erwarten das es schon Marktreif ist (wenn man berücksichtigt das ein Marktreifes Produkt nur beuteutet das man es an die "zahlenden Betatester" verkauft). Bis dahin hat Siemens IMHO noch keinen Imageschaden davon getragen. 

Das einige Leute bei Siemens sich darüber aufgeregt haben, ist verständlich aber deswegen Druck auf den Betreiber des Forums auszuüben finde ich nicht ok.

Ein Vergleich: Man stelle sich vor das ein Erlkönig eines Autoherstellers bei einem Werksinternen Elchtest versagt hätte und ein "Erlkönig-Jäger" ein Foto dieses "misslungenen" Tests Fotografiert und die Fotos an eine Automobilzeitschrift verkauft. Dann macht er damit sogar Geld! Ich glaube nicht das der Automobilbauer dann gegen die Automobilzeitschriften vorgehen würde.
Wahrscheinlich aber nur aus Angst vor der negativen Publicity. Genau das hat Siemens nun erreicht aber erreicht. 
Das Informationsleck (das ein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellt) ist ja nicht das sps-forum sondern in den eigenen Reihen.

----

Die Frage ob es ein Fake war oder nicht werden wir wohl in ein zwei Jahren feststellen.


----------



## Markus (19 Januar 2009)

MW schrieb:


> Nur blöd das sich von Siemens scheinbar nur die Rechtsabteilung für das Forum interessiert, es wäre ja wünschenswert wenn sich mal der Support oder die Entwicklung von Siemens etwas am Forum beteiligen würde, andere Firmen tun das ja auch (siehe z.b. Deltalogic).


 

machen die schon, nur nicht alle so ofizielle wie johnij... 
kann ich auch verstehen, diejenigen die was bewegen oder etwas gut meinen sind in solchen läden die ersten die was auf den sack bekommen... :-(


----------



## bike (19 Januar 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> machen die schon, nur nicht alle so ofizielle wie johnij...
> kann ich auch verstehen, diejenigen die was bewegen oder etwas gut meinen sind in solchen läden die ersten die was auf den sack bekommen... :-(


Sorry da muss ich dir widersprechen.
Die Jungs die ich kenne von Siemens haben keinerlei Manschetten das ihnen eine in die Weichteile getreten wird.
Die sind nur abgenervt, dass Entwickler/Kunden ihre Arbeit bzw die Planrichtung des Konzerns immer nur negativ beurteilen und es besser wissen.
Und im Ernst: ich kann das verstehen.
Wenn ich lese wie z.B über wincc flex geschimpft wird. 
Es geht denen auch so mit 840SL oder...
War auch schon zu Beginn von S7 Ver1.x, an das kann sich, so hoffe ich, keiner mehr erinnern, denn da gibt es sofort Bauchschmerzen ;-)
Hat sich schon einmal einer Gedanken darüber gemacht was da dahinter steht?
Allen es rechtmachen ist unmöglich und oft bezeichnet sich einer, der weiss was eine UND Verknüpfung ist, als Programmierer.
Also wir mussten noch studieren, nicht wegen dem Programmieren, sonderen um zu lernen Probleme systematisch zu analysieren und dann zu lösen.

Kritik kann jeder verstehen und ist ggF auch gut und notwendig.
Nur sollte es sachlich sein und nicht pauschal nach dem Motto: das ist ALLES sch...


Ich würde gern mal sehen wie sich einzelne hier verhalten, wenn deren Entwicklungen so VERurteilt werden.

bike

P.S. Hoffe die Kollegen lesen nicht, dass ich sie so verteidige ;-)


----------



## Ralle (19 Januar 2009)

@bike

Ne, da geh ich nicht mit.
Hör mal, Siemens ist ein Riesenkonzern. Die Software, die uns verkauft wird, ist sackenteuer. Dafür darf man tatsächlich auch eine gewisse Qualität verlangen. Wir reden hier nicht von Sondermaschinenbau, wo eine Anlage für einen speziellen Zweck entwickelt, gebaut und programmiert wird. Diese Software verticken die Jungs weltweit. Also kann es nicht sein, daß man mit der ersten Version faktisch nicht arbeiten kann. Und möglichst mit der zweiten auch noch nicht. 

Das die auch nicht immer können und dürfen, wie sie wollen, ist sicher allen klar, aber das entschuldigt nicht Alles. 

Schau dir nur das OP77A an, das ist eine Frechheit, sowas als Ersatz für das OP7 auch nur anzubieten. Technischer Rückschritt, soll uns hier als Erfolgsrezept verkauft werden. Und wenn jemand bemängelt, daß da Gewinnmaximierung betrieben wird, heult man los?


----------



## bike (19 Januar 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> @bike
> 
> Ne, da geh ich nicht mit.
> Hör mal, Siemens ist ein Riesenkonzern. Die Software, die uns verkauft wird, ist sackenteuer. Dafür darf man tatsächlich auch eine gewisse Qualität verlangen.


Stimmt da hast du absoult recht.


Ralle schrieb:


> Also kann es nicht sein, daß man mit der ersten Version faktisch nicht arbeiten kann. Und möglichst mit der zweiten auch noch nicht.
> 
> Das die auch nicht immer können und dürfen, wie sie wollen, ist sicher allen klar, aber das entschuldigt nicht Alles.
> 
> Schau dir nur das OP77A an, das ist eine Frechheit, sowas als Ersatz für das OP7 auch nur anzubieten. Technischer Rückschritt, soll uns hier als Erfolgsrezept verkauft werden. Und wenn jemand bemängelt, daß da Gewinnmaximierung betrieben wird, heult man los?


Das kann ich leider? nicht beurteilen.
Es ging darum, dass die Knaben von Siemens sich hier nicht zeigen.

Zu dem Problem, dass Komonenten angeboten werden, die ihr Geld nicht wert sind, fällt mir nur ein: 
Sind wir nicht selber Schuld? Es wird eine Anlage angefragt für ein Produkt.
Dann wird geplant und konstruiert und dann kalkuliert.
Der Kunde sagt: ZU TEUER. 
Reaktion? Also bei der Elektrik und der Software kann gespart werden.
Wir bzw unsere Verkäufer wollen alles das was mit Software und deren Einzelteilen zu tun hat für umsonst.
Kann es nicht sein, dass das Problem da ist?
Der Kunde will was von dem mit dem grossen S, der will und muss etwas verdienen, wir wollen auch was verdienen. 

Dass Siemens ab und an absoluten Mist liefert, das weiss ich seit 30 Jahren.
Doch ich denke, für viele Probleme mit deren Produkt sind wir selber verantwortlich. 
Einen Tabbi kaufen der Leistung wie ein Porsche hat, das kann nicht gut gehen.


bike


----------



## Ralle (19 Januar 2009)

bike schrieb:


> Dass Siemens ab und an absoluten Mist liefert, das weiss ich seit 30 Jahren.
> Doch ich denke, für viele Probleme mit deren Produkt sind wir selber verantwortlich.
> Einen Tabbi kaufen der Leistung wie ein Porsche hat, das kann nicht gut gehen.
> 
> ...



Na ja, 80% Ack an dieser Stelle. Ich würde das Teil nie einsetzen. Aber ich würde das auch keinem verkaufen, auf keinen Fall meinen Kunden, es sei denn die zwingen mich nun wirklich dazu, auch nach Belehrung. Siemens verkauft das aber. Wenn man dagegen mal das technisch ältere OP7 ansieht, das konnte man guten Gewissens in eine kleine Maschine einbauen. Durchdacht und funktionell, so wie es halt sein soll. Selbst der Trabbi fuhr über 100 km/h, das OP77A hat ja nur ein Rad mitbekommen statt derer 4 und nun Mühe bei 10 km/h nicht aus der Spur zu fliegen. (mal bildlich gesprochen)


----------



## dpd80 (19 Januar 2009)

Moin, 

Hab Ende letzer Woche eine ??Beta??Version von *Siemens Totally Integrated Automation Portal V10* gesehen das wohl auf der Hannover Messer gezeigt werden soll. Sieht so aus, als ob alle Programme, wie Starter, Flex, usw integriert sind. Außerdem hab ich einen neuen  SCL-Editor gesehen und noch ein paar Sachen.

Hat zufällig noch jemand was von dem Programm gesehen und kennt noch mehr details?


----------



## kermit (19 Januar 2009)

bike schrieb:


> ...
> War auch schon zu Beginn von S7 Ver1.x, an das kann sich, so hoffe ich, keiner mehr erinnern, denn da gibt es sofort Bauchschmerzen ;-)...


aber an Flex V1.x werde ich mich noch lange erinnern (ja, 2008 ist immer noch V1.x !!!). 

und was die vermeintlich destruktive Kritik anbelangt, die den Siemens-Konzern so abnervt: da sind ja hier im Forum nicht nur die Buh-Rufe zu hören, sondern auch die Dinge benannt, die da nicht passen.

Na, wenigstens weiss ich jetzt, für was die sogenannten Basic-Panels gedacht sind: für S7-Basic 1200!


----------



## Markus (19 Januar 2009)

bike schrieb:


> Sorry da muss ich dir widersprechen.
> Die Jungs die ich kenne von Siemens haben keinerlei Manschetten das ihnen eine in die Weichteile getreten wird.
> Die sind nur abgenervt, dass Entwickler/Kunden ihre Arbeit bzw die Planrichtung des Konzerns immer nur negativ beurteilen und es besser wissen.
> Und im Ernst: ich kann das verstehen.
> ...


 

habe ich nicht genau das gesagt, nur mit etwas weniger worten?



> machen die schon, nur nicht alle so ofizielle wie johnij...
> kann ich auch verstehen, diejenigen die was bewegen oder etwas gut meinen sind in solchen läden die ersten die was auf den sack bekommen... :sad:


----------



## Question_mark (19 Januar 2009)

*Alles Spekulatius ..*

Hallo,



			
				bike schrieb:
			
		

> War auch schon zu Beginn von S7 Ver1.x, an das kann sich, so hoffe ich, keiner mehr erinnern,



Doch, ich kann mich an die Produktvorstellung noch ganz gut erinnern. Die recht hübsche Referentin von A&D hatte die natürlich noch recht fehlerhafte Beta-Version ganz gut im Griff, aber doch einmal den falschen Menüpunkt (also mit garantiertem Absturz von STEP7) angeklickt und die Zeit vom Bluescreen bis zum Neustart recht charmant überbrückt...
Bei einem Kaffe nach der Vorstellung hat Sie dann gestanden, einfach aus Versehen einen noch "verbotenen" Menüpunkt angeklickt zu haben. Shit happens ...   *ROFL*
Aber ok, das war nur eine interne Vorstellung mit Ausblick auf die damals geplanten Features von STEP7, das Produkt war damals noch nicht freigegeben. Und hat sich ja in den letzten 13 Jahren doch ganz schön weiterentwickelt. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Januar 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> .......geplanten Features von STEP7, das Produkt war damals noch nicht freigegeben. Und hat sich ja in den letzten 13 Jahren doch ganz schön weiterentwickelt.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Question_mark


 
Und genau da ist das Problem. Endlich gibt es eine Software von Siemens die nach zig SP und HFs ganz gut funktioniert oder anderes gesagt Man hat sich damit arrangiert und dann kommt S und man fängt wieder von vorne an.... und leider wird man zum Umstieg gezwungen sofern man S einsetzen muss und immer die aktuelle hardware haben will. (siehe ProTool/WinCCflexible)


Grüsse

Axel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Januar 2009)

...im Sinne von LiLaStern:
Lieferfreigabe XY Flexible 2008 -> 19.08.2008
Hot Fix 3 für XY Flexible 2008 -> 07.01.2009
die Mängel waren mal wieder erheblich, das kann
für einen Mittelständler schon ganz schön ins Geld
gehen wenn man da nicht aufgepasst hat und muss
beim Kunden nachbessern.

Dann zu einen Preis von:
XY Flexible 2008 Advanced -> 1750,--€
Wartungsvertrag jährlich -> 350,--€

Ich will da ja jetzt niemand einen Vorwurf machen
bei der Fa. S.... aber es ist schon ganz schön stressig
was die mit einen machen und führt schon mal zu 
Diskussionen....

gruß Helmut


----------



## Zeus (15 März 2009)

So, da dies eine offizielle Pressemitteilung ist kann ich auch endlich was zu dem Thema S7 Nachfolger beisteuern ohne mir auf die Zunge beißen zu müssen.

Angekündigt ist eine neuer Typ Micro-Controller Simatic S7-1200, zusammen mit einem neuen Engineeringsystem Simatic Step 7 Basic V10.5.

http://www.automation.siemens.com/_...MI-panels-and-engineering.xml?NoRedirect=true

NOTE: MAN beachte an dem Bild in der Pressemitteilung die Rechte Seite mit der Bildschirmecke. Sieht mir stark nach der  Software aus über die hier schon disskutiert wurde [http://w1.siemens.com/press/pool/de...automation/300dpi/iia2009031919-01_300dpi.jpg]


----------



## vierlagig (15 März 2009)

"*Micro*-SPS" - also richtung 200er (was der name ja schon sagt) also eher was für lori und junior


----------



## hubert (15 März 2009)

Hallo,

also ich kann gegen die Micro-SPS eigentlich nichts relativ negatives sagen. Für kleine Applikationen sind die überaus gut einsetztbar und bieten bei machen Dingen sogar mehr Freiheit als eine große SPS von Siemens. Das mit der neunen Micro-1200 von Siemens hört sich bis jetzt nicht schlecht an, ein Tool wo man HMI und SPS Programmieren kann ich nicht schecht, vor allem für die Fernwartung. Was ich aber schlecht finde, das es dann schon wieder zwei Engienieringsysteme gibt. Eines für die Kleine (Micro-1200) und für die Großen (S7-300 und S7-400). Ich würde es schön finden wenn man beide mit nur einem Tool Programmieren könnte. Ist eigentlich schon mehr über die Micro-1200 bekannt. Also ich meine Baugruppen, Funktionsumfang usw? Gibt es eigentlich schon einen offizielen Marktermin?

Gruß Hubert


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 März 2009)

hubert schrieb:


> ... Was ich aber schlecht finde, das es dann schon wieder zwei Engienieringsysteme gibt. Eines für die Kleine (Micro-1200) und für die Großen (S7-300 und S7-400). Ich würde es schön finden wenn man beide mit nur einem Tool Programmieren könnte.



Hallo,

dieses Step 7 Basic soll wohl der Beginn einer einheitlichen Engineering-
Umgebung darstellen, siehe den Bericht auf  *Computer & Automation*.


----------



## MW (15 März 2009)

offizielle Pressemitteilung und dann wieder sowas.



> Weitere Informationen im Internet unter:
> www.siemens.com/simatic



dann kommt doch gleich ne Fehlermeldung ala



> *CDSCMS - Error-Message:*
> 
> *File not found. Or insufficient rights for File: /simatic/portal/index_76.htm*



nicht mal die Pressemitteilungen funktionieren bei Siemens richtig


----------



## eYe (15 März 2009)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=189377#post189377


----------



## Kieler (16 März 2009)

*...neuer Anlauf*

Das ganze kommt mir ja wie ein neuer Anlauf vor. Man fängt mit der kleinsten Steuerung an um dann das Konzept auch den größeren Steuerungen zu geben. Bei WinCC flexible war der Ansatz ja auch schon mal da und konnte dann aus bekannten Gründen nicht bis zum großen WinCC gebracht werden. Für mich sieht es so aus, als wenn man jetzt einen neuen Anlauf mit einem noch globaleren Ansatz macht. Mich würde ja mal der interne Zeitplan interessieren den man sich so auf die Fahne geschrieben hat.

Kieler


----------



## zotos (16 März 2009)

Zeus schrieb:


> ...
> NOTE: MAN beachte an dem Bild in der Pressemitteilung die Rechte Seite mit der Bildschirmecke. Sieht mir stark nach der  Software aus über die hier schon disskutiert wurde.



Das Designe geht ja klar in die Richtung WinCCinstabil. Aber weis jemand wie es mit der Programmierung aussieht? Bleibt Siemens seiner Step5 Philosophie treu? Geht es mehr in die Richtung von der alte S7-200? Oder will Siemens sich gar an der IEC61131-3 orientieren? Ja und was ganz neues wäre ja auch möglich.

FB Instanzen ohne DBs? 
Variablen ohne manuelle Zuordnung der Speicherzelle? 
Strukturierter Text inkl. ordentlicher Onlinedarstellung? 
Andere Kleinigkeiten wie Symbolische Konstanten, Projektdateien die man wieder per E-Mail verschicken kann ohne JEDES Übertragungslimit zu sprengen, usw.?

Ich befürchte das es sich wie mit WinXP -> Vista verhält. "Verbesserungen" beschränken sind auf das Designe usw.


----------



## Perfektionist (17 März 2009)

Hallo Zotos,

wovon träumst Du?

wenn die Basic-Panels für diese Basic-Steuerungen erfunden worden sind - dann erwarte ich nichts großartiges


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 März 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Das Designe geht ja klar in die Richtung WinCCinstabil. .....Ich befürchte das es sich wie mit WinXP -> Vista verhält. "Verbesserungen" beschränken sind auf das Designe usw.


 
…Design ist doch so wichtig...wenn auch nichts Funktioniert,
Hauptsache es sieht gut aus….

...du möchtest doch auch nicht mit einer hässlichen Frau verheiratet sein….

gruß helmut


----------



## Solaris (17 März 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> …Design ist doch so wichtig...wenn auch nichts Funktioniert,
> Hauptsache es sieht gut aus….
> 
> ...du möchtest doch auch nicht mit einer hässlichen Frau verheiratet sein….
> ...



Was nütz Dir eine scharfe Blondine wenn die nicht kochen kann


----------



## Homer79 (17 März 2009)

Meine Oma sagt immer: "Aus schönen Schüsseln kann man nicht essen", aber ganz so nur auf die Funktionalität  ...ich weis nicht...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 März 2009)

Solaris schrieb:


> Was nütz Dir eine scharfe Blondine wenn die nicht kochen kann


 
...eigendlich hast du recht, ich komme langsam auch in das Alter wo mir ein Schnitzel lieber ist....


----------



## Kieler (17 März 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...
> 
> wenn die Basic-Panels für diese Basic-Steuerungen erfunden worden sind - dann erwarte ich nichts großartiges



Ich denke, man sollte sich die Geschichte schon genau ansehen. Hier wird sicherlich der Grundstein für die nächste Generation der 300terter (S7-1300) und 400terter (S7-1400) gelegt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die nächste Baureihe von der 1200 bis zur 1400 mit der selben Software programmiert werden kann. Also gilt es auch jetzt schon genau hinzusehen.


----------



## Perfektionist (17 März 2009)

Kieler schrieb:


> ... Also gilt es auch jetzt schon genau hinzusehen.


Danke für das Verkaufsgespräch. Bis jetzt hab ich nur bunte Bildchen vorliegen ...


----------



## Kieler (17 März 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Danke für das Verkaufsgespräch. Bis jetzt hab ich nur bunte Bildchen vorliegen ...



Weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, was dieser Kommentar soll. Genau hinsehen, bedeutet ja nicht mit allem einverstanden zu sein.


----------



## Perfektionist (17 März 2009)

Kieler schrieb:


> Weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, was dieser Kommentar soll. Genau hinsehen, bedeutet ja nicht mit allem einverstanden zu sein.


Sorry!
ausgehend von:


Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...
> wenn die Basic-Panels für diese Basic-Steuerungen erfunden worden sind - dann erwarte ich nichts großartiges ...


schreibe ich nun ergänzend hinzu, dass ich nach nur flüchtiger Betrachtung der Basic-Panels feststellen musste, dass diese zwar möglicherweise ein TP177micro oder TP177A ersetzen könnten (hab ich noch nie eingesetzt). Aber an die Leistung eines TP177B nicht heranreichen. Nun ist meine Erwartungshaltung, dass die 1200er nicht an eine 300er heranreichen wird (wobei ich dazuschreiben muss, dass ich ein paar wenige, vielleicht 5%, Projekte mit 200er habe, ansonsten 300er und noch ein wenig AB).

Fazit: ich spare mir vorerst das genaue Hinsehen (wo es im Moment ohnehin nur bunte Bildchen zu bewundern gibt) und warte mal auf die Fakten, wie Zotos bereits andeutete.

Ich kann mich noch erinnern, wie die S7 (200!) rauskam und die Leute wie irre auf den Messestand stürmten, sodass der Stand geschlossen werden musste (welche Messe dies war, weiss ich leider nicht mehr, ich denke es könnte Eltefa gewesen sein). Und damit war damals auch ein Grundstein gelegt worden - für etwas, was weder mit S5 noch mit 3/400 etwas gemeinsam haben sollte ausser dem grünen Schriftzug.


----------



## maxi (17 März 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...eigendlich hast du recht, ich komme langsam auch in das Alter wo mir ein Schnitzel lieber ist....


 

Alles egal, hauptsache grosse Möpse!


----------



## argv_user (17 März 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Alles egal, hauptsache grosse Möpse!



Versuch einer maritimen Interpretation:

Du meinst damit sicher diese Ballasttanks, die manchem Matrosen neuen Lebensmut einhauchen, die aber auch sicherlich dem Trägerschiff
mit der Zeit lästig werden, spätestens dann wenn sie undicht werden.

Ich mach mir jetzt mal ein Fischbrötchen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 März 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Alles egal, hauptsache grosse Möpse!


 
...das du auch nur immer an das eine denkst…worum ging es in diesem Thema noch einmal…ach ja S7-1200, ein tolles gerät diese neue Steuerung…!


----------



## repök (17 März 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...das du auch nur immer an das eine denkst…worum ging es in diesem Thema noch einmal…ach ja S7-1200, ein tolles gerät diese neue Steuerung…!



Man soll den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben.....


----------



## maxi (17 März 2009)

Bis jetzt hat mich noch keiner von Siemens angerufen und gefragt wie ich gerne ihre neue Steuerung haben möchte


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 März 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hat mich noch keiner von Siemens angerufen und gefragt wie ich gerne ihre neue Steuerung haben möchte


Ich glaube, die warten eher darauf, dass bei ihnen einer anruft und das Teil haben will. Jedenfalls kenne ich das so. 
Weiß eigentlich jemand etwas über Leistungsdaten, Varianten, Preise, Verfügbarkeit, etc. Oder sind die Presseunterlagen derzeit das Einzige was real existiert?


----------



## maxi (17 März 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die warten eher darauf, dass bei ihnen einer anruft und das Teil haben will. Jedenfalls kenne ich das so.
> Weiß eigentlich jemand etwas über Leistungsdaten, Varianten, Preise, Verfügbarkeit, etc. Oder sind die Presseunterlagen derzeit das Einzige was real existiert?


 

Wenn das genauso zu programmieren ist etc. wie die 200er.

Können die den Mist behalten!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 März 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Wenn das genauso zu programmieren ist etc. wie die 200er.
> 
> Können die den Mist behalten!


Aber dafür braucht man doch keine Software-Version 10.5. Dies ging doch schon mit 4.0 und früher.


----------



## maxi (17 März 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Aber dafür braucht man doch keine Software-Version 10.5. Dies ging doch schon mit 4.0 und früher.


 

Naja die 200er ist halt ein Consumer Bastel Spielzeug.
Für Industrieanwendungen kaum zu gebrauchen.
Genauso wie deren tolle Programmierung.

Jeder der sich mal damit rumärgern musste weiss das


----------



## Perfektionist (17 März 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die warten eher darauf, dass bei ihnen einer anruft und das Teil haben will.
> ...


Ziehen wir nun Strohhalme, wer von uns dort anruft, um unsere kollektive Neugierde zu befriedigen?


----------



## maxi (17 März 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ziehen wir nun Strohhalme, wer von uns dort anruft, um unsere kollektive Neugierde zu befriedigen?


 

Die sollen mal so ein Starter Paket vorbei schicken.

Beste Werbung für Siemens währe wenn Sie 1000 Firmen so ein Starter Paket einfach zum testen zuschicken. Mit Fragebogen für Rückmeldung.


----------



## vierlagig (17 März 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Naja die 200er ist halt ein Consumer Bastel Spielzeug.
> Für Industrieanwendungen kaum zu gebrauchen.
> Genauso wie deren tolle Programmierung.
> 
> Jeder der sich mal damit rumärgern musste weiss das


 
kann halt nicht jeder eine 419-2DP© haben ... 

ich find die 200er gut und kann das gejammer - die kann man doch gar nicht wie die anderen S-steuerungen - echt nicht nachvollziehen!

immer wieder gern: automatisieren heißt erkennen, begreifen, ansatz entwickeln, logik entwerfen und dann erst das programmieren und da ist mir sowohl die sprache als auch die umgebung schnurzpiep egal!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 März 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> .....immer wieder gern: automatisieren heißt erkennen, begreifen, ansatz entwickeln, logik entwerfen und dann erst das programmieren und da ist mir sowohl die sprache als auch die umgebung schnurzpiep egal!


 
... heisst aber auch schon vorhandene Funktionen und Bausteine benutzen. Und das geht nun mal nicht wenn du auf einmal eine 200 vorgesetzt bekommst........


----------



## Ralle (17 März 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ... und da ist mir sowohl die sprache als auch die umgebung schnurzpiep egal!



0% Ack

Mit ist das nicht egal!


----------



## Perfektionist (18 März 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...
> ich find die 200er gut und kann das gejammer - die kann man doch gar nicht wie die anderen S-steuerungen - echt nicht nachvollziehen!
> ...


für sich isoliert betrachtet, ist die 200er gut. Aber das Gejammer über die Vielfalt kannste jederzeit auch von mir hören :evil:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 März 2009)

Hallo,

200er-passt-zu-nix hin oder her, nach 14 Jahre S7 wird es einfach 
Zeit, sich mal wieder die Läuse aus dem Pelz zu schütteln.


----------



## Perfektionist (19 März 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 200er-passt-zu-nix hin oder her, nach 14 Jahre S7 wird es einfach
> Zeit, sich mal wieder die Läuse aus dem Pelz zu schütteln.


Das Bild hinkt. In dem S7-Pelz stecken noch immer die Läuse aus S5-Zeiten, und mit der 200er hat man sich damals eine neue Laus in den Pelz gesetzt :evil:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 März 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Das Bild hinkt. In dem S7-Pelz stecken noch immer die Läuse aus S5-Zeiten ...



Ja, die auch .

Ich dachte eher an die ganzen Marktbegleiter, die kompatible Produkte 
anbieten ...


----------

